# Westerbeke vs Yanmar



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I need Westerbeke owners to talk me into not getting a Yanmar. I'm relocating the boat to Honduras and the yard I'll be using is a Westerbeke Dealer. The benefit's of buying from them may trump getting a Yanmar. I have countless experiences with Yanmar and only a little with Westerbeke.
Plaese no one say Volvo, I get naucious when I read or hear that word.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Also consider what engine will be the best fit if not a direct replacement. Ultimately that is what sold me in the Beta, their ability to customize the feet for the engine. I did not belive yanmar, westerbeake have that ability. I am not kidding you that the bolt holes for the rear mounts were an exact fit using Betas measurement chart, that equals an easier install quick also equals less $$ 

just sayin


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

Volvo......Volvo........Volvo





Did you puke?


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

You might also want to look at the vetus. It's a mitsu block.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

benesailor said:


> Volvo......Volvo........Volvo
> 
> Did you puke?


Almost. There has'nt been an engine in the boat for 20 years. The shaft hole is filled. Fully starting from scrarch. If I get convinced that Westerbeke is a good Eng. I'll buy one, other wise it's def. Yanmar.


----------



## Bradhamlet (Nov 8, 2002)

Don't know much about the Westerbeke but my Yanmar is wonderful! Did I help? LOL

Brad 
Lancer 36


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Drove someone else's boat with a WB just Saturday, it might just be me, but do they seem louder and not as smooth as a YM to others also ?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I've had both. 
WB was a problem for all five years, fuel system and solenoid/fuel pump issues mostly but the transmission blew the first year too (got it new). 

Never had a problem with either Yanmar (20 and now 44) I've owned - total of five years with them.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a WB13 in or '82 Sabre 28 and a WB33 in our '84 Sabre 38. Great engines, but part prices will kill you. I use Fram filters and Vitus water pumps.... basically anything that I can get from a source other than WB. With that said, they're reliable engines that require minimal work if maintained. The only stuff to go wrong with either engine were normal wear items. Items that I replaced in addition to filters & belts:

Raw Water Pump
Fresh Water Pump
Exchanger end caps
Starter Solenoid
Total Hose Replacement.
Transmission drain crush ring

Not bad for old engines


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

It's 1 for Yanmar and 1 for Westerbeke, one guy I trust say's his sucked and one guy I trust say's his was reliable. I know Yanmar is reliable, my buddy's brand new Yanmar had a transmision fail it's first year, so that could be just dumb luck. I'm moving my boat to la Ceiba boat yard. They are now a Westerbeke dealer. I gues I would have to import the Yanmar. I want a lot from them other than the engine and it would be a good long term buisness move on my part to buy and have them install it, but I just can't decide. They are English right? That's a point against them. Maybe if I have La Ceiba Boat Yard import and install a Yanmar for me it will be enough of a gesture?


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Are you installing the engine in Costa Rica, or just needing servicing there? FWIW, Westerbeke's universal line are marineized Kubota engines and thier parts are readily available at non-marine prices. Westerbeke makes a 12hp and a "Universal" at 20hp. Are you looking for an 18hp? Are you thinking of going over or undersized? I had a M23 with over 5,000 trouble free hours. My current M35B (four cylinder) runs very smoothly.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I was looking at the 3 cyl. 18 hp Yanmar, so what ever Westerbeke has like that. I have a kubota engine powering the genset on my dive boat, so I am familiar with those.Is an 
M23 a westerbeke model? All I realy know about westerbeke is I Think they are red, loud, vibrate and english. Now I think they are japanese "Univesal"'s I'm confused even more. I need something that will run well for day's and day's nonstop....who does'nt right.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

There's no question that it would be convenient to have your warranty service provided by the yard you are in. 

Of course, you may be aware that Westerbleak doesn't actually design or build engines. WB just contracts out for the lowest bidder on every part or system.

Yanmar actually designs and builds the damned things.

Just, you know, something to think about.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

4 for Yanmar and and Westerbleak 2. The warranty matters. I buy My Yamaha outboards that I use in Honduras, in Honduras for that very reason. I guess I should google Yanmar dealer la Ceiba, for all I know there is a dealer in La Cieba.


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

I had a Westerbeke 21A on my previous boat and it was flawless for 7 years. I would buy one again. My current boat came with with Westerbeke 30.

Westerbeke is American, based in Wisconsin. These are marinized Mitisubishi engines (not Kubota as mentioned in a previous post). Beta marinizes Kubota diesels.

Their parts are expensive, but with a little creativity you can avoid buying parts from them as it is a tractor engine and the components are everywhere under other names. I traced the Mitsubishi engine number and bought a Mitsubishi engine manual for my engine so I can buy Mistsu tractor parts if needed.

Anyway, Westerbeke are very reliable engines IMHO.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Nothing wrong with the current crop of Westerbeke engines, ours has over 3k hours is smooth, quiet and purrs like the day she was new. She burns no oil. We have had zero "engine" issues. I did have a solenoid go but those are not Mitsubishi parts. I did replace the motor mounts and have done all the services, valve adjustments etc.. They are based on marinized Mitsubishi industrial engines. Yanmar is also good as is Beta.

Any of the Japanese based engines are good when it comes to the blocks. Even Volvo's are Japanese blocks these days. The base engines are made by Shibaura and then sold to Perkins who then sells them to Volvo......

If I was to replace my Westerbeke I'd have no qualms going Westy again, though I'd look real hard at Beta. I like Yannies too...

As for prices of parts Yanmar and Westebeke are neck & neck. Volvo is more costly and the parts not always available. Westerbeke does a very good job of keeping parts in-stock even for some of the older engines. Beta wins in parts pricing and they have no issue telling you exactly what Kubota block your engine is so you can go to a tractor supply store and save 50-80% over "marine".... Even the marinized parts on a Beta are relatively reasonably priced..


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

SVTatia said:


> I had a Westerbeke 21A on my previous boat and it was flawless for 7 years. I would buy one again. My current boat came with with Westerbeke 30.
> 
> Westerbeke is American, based in Wisconsin. These are marinized Mitisubishi engines (not Kubota as mentioned in a previous post). Beta marinizes Kubota diesels.
> 
> ...


Ok Ok, that's what I was looking for, American is good, I guess I was confused with Brigs and strat. When I said English. I like Mitsubishi as well. We just leaned heavy back to Westerbeke. I like Tractors.....Compelling argument Svtatia, well done. Thanks.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

They're actually Mitsubishi engines.

To be honest, if I had to repower, I'd probably go with what was readily available, like Yanmar. What had readily available parts. I like the Westerbeke, but I take care of the thing. Parts are readily available from the handful of dealers, but the cost is insane. $15 for an oil filter? I get the same thing from the auto parts store for $3.

So you could count me as 1 Yanmar and 1 for Westerbeke. Sorry.


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

Hold up! Capt Aaron, you are putting in an engine? This is an April fools day joke right? I suppose you are downsizing your anchor too?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Yanmar all the way....WB second ( I like them also, just prefer the Yanmar we have) .......volvo never


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

FWIW, the old Universal engines (the line was bought by Westerbeke) were Kubota blocks. The newere ones may be Mitsubishi, I haven't researched the new ones yet (and I hope to not have to).


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

bristol299bob said:


> Hold up! Capt Aaron, you are putting in an engine? This is an April fools day joke right? I suppose you are downsizing your anchor too?


Ha, you got me.....No I am putting one in. I need to be able to motor on and off of Guanaja to La Cieba at will in all conditons. It's usually a run down to la cieba and a beat back. I have the dreaded scheduale. I'll be coming and going every two weeks from Honduras to Miami. I want to keep my boat in a slip in La Cieba when I'm on the Tug, and when I get off I want to be able to fly to La Cieba and carry my own self back to the Island rather than stay in a Hotel, and fly back on the little Rusian Plane that may or may not have a seat. Price of living out on the fringe. Plus when I'm home in Honduras, I want to be able to motor between the islands wind or not. It's easy to sail away from Guanaja as it sits up wind of every thing else, but getting out to the island is a beat from every where, Roatan, Cayas Cochinos, Utilla, Rio dulce, la Cieba, all down wind of Guanaja. Looks like Westy won. If Maine Sail is happy with his, that's good enough for me.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Yanmar all the way....WB second ( I like them also, just prefer the Yanmar we have) .......volvo never


Why?

All my research for a new engine pointed towards ease of maintenance and the install. Neither Yanmar or Westerneke met this criteria well. Other than that, they're all pretty simple small diesel engines, how the owner takes care of them will mean more than a name brand.

Questions like these are better asked to mechanics. in my opinion, otherwise you're just going to get opinions...and we all know what they're like! LOL


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

I believe 60% of all new boats are powered with Yanmars. Parts are more readily found world wide then any other engine manufacturer. Though I would have seriously considered in replacing our rebuilt Yanmar with a Beta.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

T37Chef said:


> Why?
> 
> All my research for a new engine pointed towards ease of maintenance and the install. Neither Yanmar or Westerneke met this criteria well. Other than that, they're all pretty simple small diesel engines, how the owner takes care of them will mean more than a name brand.
> 
> Questions like these are better asked to mechanics. in my opinion, otherwise you're just going to get opinions...and we all know what they're like! LOL


No, questions like these are best asked towrads experienced cruisers who have countless hours opperating the engines and dealing with what may be common issues. You'll see a thru line. For instance, the cooling system on the vovlos, I have much experience working on these, and can tell some one what to look out for as they have nuances to their design that requires special care when taking a tool to the lines. A mechanic works in a shop and rarely has any actual sea time. I don't want to hear about how they can work on engines, I already know that, they are mechanics. Obviously prevenative maintenance is crucial to the longevity of the engine. I know Yanmar is a reliable little engine, I've done many delivery's with a lot of different models, I even owned the one cyl. years ago and worked on it a lot. I wanted to hear from Westy owners and their testimonials, and yes I know a lot about oppinoins and what they are like, there are some on this forum that I value, like Maine sails. You asked why. Why is because I've been so sure I was going to buy the 3 cyl. 18 hp Yanmar for years, that I did'nt even consider looking at another. Now, I have a good reason to look at the westerbeke, but before I begin the proccess, I wanted to use this forum for what I belive it is here for, to hear from sailors, what they think of their Westerbeke's. I am thankful I did ask, I went from knowing nothing, to understanding quite a bit.
It's looking like Westerbeke is winning, considering the area I am opperating in, it's lack of services, having the mechanic that installed it, the dealer, and the warranty close at hand will be worth it's weight. Thanks everyone for your imput.
Regards ,
Aaron.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Good points, 

My testimonial FWIW, which is about about nothing I suspect...

Our boat was powered with a W50, probably oversized at 41 HP 17,000# boat.

- Engine had/has 3700 hours
- Burned over 1.5 gal/hr at 2400 RPM 
- Hard starts even in temps above 70 F
- Rebuilt injectors & injector pump, did nothing to help fuel issue or start issues
- Common oil leak at rear seal, more of a nuisance than anything
- Motor mounts/bushing completely undersized and poorly engineered, nothing close to what is found on Yanmar, Beta, Nanni, etc
- Regular maintenance items were poorly designed and made it difficult to perform. On the W 50 the entire raw water pump Assembly had to be removed to change the impeller
- The oil filter was wedged so nicely between fuel lines on its side that there was no way to remove it and not spill several ounces of oil, no matter how one tried to cut a old plastic jug to cathc the oil 

Of course none of that is really relevant because we're talking about a 30 year old engine that was poorly maintained it appears, or maybe it was because it was a Westerbeke and not a Yanmar? LOL


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have limited experience with Yanmar, but have a Westerbeke 3B3. Works as advertised. Uses about 0.5g/hr @2500. Parts tend to be expensive. The only problem I have had so far was a bad selenoid.

I like the "admiral's panel" they sell.

One factor that has not been mentioned: It was my PO who replaced the old engine; access is the P323 is tight, and folks I know had to cut a vertical support (cosmetic) in the galley area to get the Yanmar engine in. Somehow the yard squeezed the Westerbeke in without cutting (or damage). May not be an issue, but in a tight fit the Westerbeke *may* be smaller??

Finally - a pro like you will have thought of this - my engine is installed backwards (V-drive), but the oil filter is off the engine, conveniently positioned on a bulkhead, and the oil sump drain tube also more conveniently located. Little things like that make a huge difference simplifying servicing.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Good points,
> 
> My testimonial FWIW, which is about about nothing I suspect...
> 
> ...


Done a compression test recently?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

When the engine was still in the boat, yes and #1 was poor. More than likely that was the major conributor to the issues mentioned. Thats why I initally pulled it to do a rebuild, but after costing parts and time required to the job with the assitance of a trained mechanic, I opted for a new engine with a warranty. Cost was more to go new, but worth it IMO.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Are all Westerbekes back-a$$ mounted? I recall doing a "Rescue" delivery, " sail it home for me" engine is broke, and that one was in backwards v drive. I hate that system. 
Well, I may have come full cricle. I just read that La Ceiba shipyard is also now a Yanmar dealer. Yay for me because I'm sure I want a Yanmar, but having the dealer, mechanic that installed it, and all that close to home was worth looking at the Westy's. I learned a lot here regardless. I come across these Westy's every once in a while on deliveries, so the more i know about their pro's and cons the better. Thanks again all.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Round and Round. First, you can't belive everything you read on the internet. La Ceiba Shipyard is not a Yanmar Dealer. Only Westerbeke. My next hurdle is getting around what model is available for me. They only seem to have a 12hp with 2 cyl. I want 3 cyl. for the smooth run. It seems to me like it will jump around a lot. The 30 is too big and is the smallest they have in 3 cyl. The little 12 hp looks sharp, and looks like it's not a V drive, which would be deal breaker. So, has anybody any experience with the new 12 hp Westerbekes? It looks like a tight little engine. Should push my little 28 footer along all right. I'm 80% sure I'm going with this model unlesss some one has some horror story about this model. Does anyone have an idea where to get a ball park price on line or know off hand what they cost?


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't think you'll find anything in 3 cylinders till you get over the 20 hp mark. Most of the 12-16 hp motots I've seen are 2 cylinders.

While the boat is at home I'd like to repower to get rid of a md7a & have looked at Yanmar & Beta. In my boat I'd have to increase the height of the engine stringers to accomadate a Beta. The Yanmar is RH rotation only, the Volvo is LH so I'm not sure how that will shake out. 

I have been looking at the 12 & 16 hp Vetus, avalaible in LH rotation & they seem to have a good warranty. 3 years or 1000 hours & after that another 2 years on major stuff either up or an additional 1500 hours. 

Might be worth a peek


----------



## ccher (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I've had all the big 3 over the years: 

2 cylinder cast iron (yes the V word) circa 1976, running strong when I sold the boat and running well for the present owner. I had found a source for aftermarket maintenance parts which helped. Loved that motor, however I would not have replaced it with one of the new Volvos-not the same engines at all.

3 cylinder 26 HP WesterB/Universal which vibrated a lot in the lower RPMs and somewhat noisy compared to the old Volvo and my new Yanmar, but very reliable.

A fairly new 3 cylinder 29 HP Yanmar in my current boat which is too new to talk much about reliability, but boy is it smooth; starts effortlessly, purrs at all RPMs. Hope this testimonial doesn't jinx me when I de-winterize this coming weekend. 

Don't think you can go wrong with either the WB or Y. Most of what's been said seems to substantiate that, anecdotally at least. Good luck which ever way you go.


----------



## Loriprov (Mar 17, 2013)

We have a Yanmar raw water cooled in our '83 Irwin 34 - original 3GM and I wouldn't trade it for anything (except maybe a freshwater cooled someday). Trouble is, as we maintain it religiously, we have been told that as long as we never use synthetic oil, we might be able to will it to our kids! Our very good friends have a Westerbeke in their Pierson 40 that has created many days of trial and tribulation - transmission, lines, etc. My friends' wife and I now call it "Mr. Westerbeke" to forstall cursing it. 

If we ever decide to change boats, I will be hard-pressed to love another boat if it doesn't have a Yanmar in the engine compartment.

I look forward to hearing how you decide to play King Solomon and decide between your desire for the Yanmar and your desire for that heart to heart boat yard relationship!


----------



## Cherp (Aug 3, 2011)

misfits said:


> You might also want to look at the vetus. It's a mitsu block.


Vetus parts are hideously expensive. Try more than $1000 US for a set of rings for a small four-cylinder.


----------



## captrice (Nov 26, 2012)

Can only talk about the Yanmar in the 39 Irwin I just bought. I brought the boat back from New York to Panama city Fl this winter with the newly installed 4JH3 44 HP and i was very much impressed with the performance and economy. As a 40 year commercial and charter fisherman I have only dealt with 4 Westerbeake generators and had lots of problems with the aluminum expansion tanks and thermostat housings. It left a bad impression with me. 
captrice
S/V Tomstoy


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

Cherp said:


> Vetus parts are hideously expensive. Try more than $1000 US for a set of rings for a small four-cylinder.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm late to this party, but thought I'd add my $0.02.

Recent Westerbeake = Mitsubishi block. Parts are available, if expensive, throughout the world.
Yanmar Great engine, designed from the block up to be a marine diesel. Parts are available throughout the world.

If I were in your position however, given that you already have, and are familiar with a Kubota, I would choose a Beta Marine. Beta = Kubota block. Parts are available throughout the world, and they are reasonable!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Loriprov said:


> We have a Yanmar raw water cooled in our '83 Irwin 34 - original 3GM and I wouldn't trade it for anything (except maybe a freshwater cooled someday). Trouble is, as we maintain it religiously, we have been told that as long as we never use synthetic oil, we might be able to will it to our kids! Our very good friends have a Westerbeke in their Pierson 40 that has created many days of trial and tribulation - transmission, lines, etc. My friends' wife and I now call it "Mr. Westerbeke" to forstall cursing it.
> 
> If we ever decide to change boats, I will be hard-pressed to love another boat if it doesn't have a Yanmar in the engine compartment.
> 
> I look forward to hearing how you decide to play King Solomon and decide between your desire for the Yanmar and your desire for that heart to heart boat yard relationship!


Yeah, 
The La Ceiba Boat yard is the only place like it with in Hunderds of Miles. I want A transient slip at a long term price, so I can come and go at will with either my sailboat or my 40 foot dive boat. I am going to look around La Cieba for a New Yanmar and Hire the Yard to install it. Maybe that is a good balance. If I have to import the Yanmar from The states, I have to weigh the cost of shipping more that 200 pounds to central America vs The 12hp 2 cyl. Westerbeke. I really want to know if they have improved the design. I'm thinking that the older westerbekes are problematic and the brand new little marine deisel is worth it's weight. Having the dealer the warranty and the ceritfied machanic that installed right there in the Marina is a plus, but having a Yanmar that does'nt need to be fixed is probably better. I travel back and forth between Miami monthly, so I can bring myself parts from the dealer here. It would be so simple if I new for sure that the new little westy is a great little engine that will run forever. I also wonder if it bounces around like mexican jumping bean at idle.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

> I don't think you'll find anything in 3 cylinders till you get over the 20 hp mark.


FWIW (not much) I did have a Perkins M18(18hp) early 90's vintage that was a 3 cylinder, might have been a detuned M20.
40' dive boat + 200 lb. crated engine, any chance you can self import ?
Also, A friend that was a baggage handler for an airline used to complain about a weekly red eye to SA that had no limits on checked baggage. So he said people used to wrap suitcases around engines, appliances et al and he had to load them. Maybe a just an airline urban legend now.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

capttb said:


> FWIW (not much) I did have a Perkins M18(18hp) early 90's vintage that was a 3 cylinder, might have been a detuned M20.
> 40' dive boat + 200 lb. crated engine, any chance you can self import ?
> Also, A friend that was a baggage handler for an airline used to complain about a weekly red eye to SA that had no limits on checked baggage. So he said people used to wrap suitcases around engines, appliances et al and he had to load them. Maybe a just an airline urban legend now.


I could, and I do self import stuff when I sail down periodically, but the price of fuel and the 1200 mile round trip is more expenxsive than the shipping. I'm relocating the dive boat to Honduras this summer and I'm not buying the engine untill next spring so there is a timing issue. I wish I could just go somewhere and run the little Westerbeke and see how much it jumps around and how accesable stuff is on it. I gotta think in order to stay competive in the marine diesel market they have come up with a good little marine eng. I think the problem before may have been the conversion of a tractor engine to the marine enviroment. They had to, over the years, become aware of the problems people where haveing. Occording to their website, they have put a lot off thought into this new wave of marine diesel's they are putting out. I wish some one who owns a newer 12hp westerbeke would jump on this thread and tell me they love their little eng. I already love Yanmar so it's hard for me to contemplate another eng. It's all a matter of the fore mentioned reasons that I am even considering a Westy.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

WB may be using Mitsu engines "now" but that's not quite the same as implying they all are, or were. IIRC some of the older WB engines came from British Leyland and other sources. Could well be that Mitsu made a deal for a better price if they got wider terms for the whole supply.

I'd also ask, are either of the engines you're looking at "self-bleeding" ? I've heard a lot of the WBs are and the Yanmars perversely aren't. Not a deal maker or breaker, but like having good access to the impeller, something worth putting on the list.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

My WB 3b3 is self bleeding. Sadly, at 27hp, a bit bigger than Capt. Aaron is looking for.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

paul323 said:


> My WB 3b3 is self bleeding. Sadly, at 27hp, a bit bigger than Capt. Aaron is looking for.


How have you liked the engine? Ya know the Westy 30c 3cyl. 25 hp does'nt look like it's much bigger in size than the 12 hp and it's only 25 pounds heavier. I guess I'd rather make hull sped at 1/2 throttle than need it balls to the wall. My engine 20 years ago was a volvo 18 hp. at 2/3 throttle I was 8 knots in speed. I definatly want out of box new what ever I buy. The westy 25 hp is about 1500 bucks more than the 12hp. Still undecided.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

paul323 said:


> I have limited experience with Yanmar, but have a Westerbeke 3B3. Works as advertised. Uses about 0.5g/hr @2500. Parts tend to be expensive. The only problem I have had so far was a bad selenoid.
> 
> I like the "admiral's panel" they sell.
> 
> ...


Kinda sums it up. The v-drive is a peculiarity of my Pearson; kinda messes up engine accessibility, thus moving the oil filter and sump drain. I'll be honest - as somebody else said - they are both good brands, and I don't think there is a lot between them; I think the lack of religious fervor indicates that these powerplants are getting more and more similar as the quirks of smaller diesels have been worked out.

Mine is a WB 3B3, rated 27HP & 3600 rpm, in a 32'13000 lb boat. Preheat button bleeds/primes fuel system and warms up glowplugs. Good luck...


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Ya, I can't belive a brand new $6800 westerbeke will be toatal peice of sh!t. They all gotta be some what the same now-a-day's. It's leaning again towards Westy 12hp 2cyl. out of the box, installed by the only yard with in 200 miles of me and the best yard with in 600 miles maybe better. I think la Ceiba boat yard is better than any of these dick heads in key West. I have a horror story for each of 'em. And the yanmar Guy in Key west is a peice of sh!t as well. His name is Mark and he works out of Oceanside marina. Every body be ware of that guy, and he know's how I feel ,belive me, I've told him to his face plenty of times.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't know anything about these guys but they're in your neck of the swamp & for 6400 bananas...

Yanmar Diesel Engines


----------



## priscilla (Mar 20, 2000)

That Westerbeke 12D-two is a great little engine, comes with a 50A alternator ( you can opt. for more amps. if you want. Their engine are built Taunton Mass. by Americans ( they import the bare blocks ) all the marine engineering and assembly of components is done there. They also have the best operator and technical manuals in the business.

Over the years I've sailed thousands of miles with Westerbeke engines and currently have a W63 in my boat. Good service an reliabilty.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

priscilla said:


> That Westerbeke 12D-two is a great little engine, comes with a 50A alternator ( you can opt. for more amps. if you want. Their engine are built Taunton Mass. by Americans ( they import the bare blocks ) all the marine engineering and assembly of components is done there. They also have the best operator and technical manuals in the business.
> 
> Over the years I've sailed thousands of miles with Westerbeke engines and currently have a W63 in my boat. Good service an reliabilty.


Thanks, that's what I was thinking. As much as I want a Yanmar, due to where I'll be when I have the money together, I'm going with the local Westerbeke dealer.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

misfits said:


> I don't know anything about these guys but they're in your neck of the swamp & for 6400 bananas...
> 
> Yanmar Diesel Engines


Thanks for the link, they have a cargo container hot line. I'll look in to it.


----------



## mickeyrouse (Oct 10, 2000)

As generally deduced, Westerbeke only marinizes short blocks from real manufacturerd. I have had three. The base engines are strong and reliable, but the parts that Westerbeke adds are where problems will lie: alternators and regulators, water pumps, and especially electrical components. Their wiring is poor grade, as though they didn't know these in engines were being used in boats ON WATER. Connectors are the same poor grade. And while Kubota parts are widely available, they're little if any cheaper. What you are most likely to replace are the parts Westerbeke uses to marinize. Get the credit card ready.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

mickeyrouse said:


> As generally deduced, Westerbeke only marinizes short blocks from real manufacturerd. I have had three. The base engines are strong and reliable, but the parts that Westerbeke adds are where problems will lie: alternators and regulators, water pumps, and especially electrical components. Their wiring is poor grade, as though they didn't know these in engines were being used in boats ON WATER. Connectors are the same poor grade. And while Kubota parts are widely available, they're little if any cheaper. What you are most likely to replace are the parts Westerbeke uses to marinize. Get the credit card ready.


Is that true today? Or just the way it was? Is a brand new 2013 westy the same as what ever was going on before.That's my dilema.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

mickeyrouse said:


> As generally deduced, Westerbeke only marinizes short blocks from real manufacturerd.
> And while Kubota parts are widely available, they're little if any cheaper. What you are most likely to replace are the parts Westerbeke uses to marinize. Get the credit card ready.


I think it's safe to say that most companies "marinize" motors today just like they did in the 60's/70's.

The one thing about a Yanmar, it was designed to only be a boat motor.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

misfits said:


> I think it's safe to say that most companies "marinize" motors today just like they did in the 60's/70's.
> 
> The one thing about a Yanmar, it was designed to only be a boat motor.


OK, that leans me heavily back to Yanmar. looks like I'll have to import it to Honduras from Miami. I'll feel a lot better about it in the end. I'll just buckle down and save for the next year, add the tax return and do it. 
I guess I'd never feel great about buying the Westy and alway's love m Yanmar, Much like the red headed step child effect.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

Capt.aaron said:


> OK, that leans me heavily back to Yanmar. looks like I'll have to import it to Honduras from Miami. I'll feel a lot better about it in the end.


I don't think you'll be wrong to go that route. Only reason I'm looking at different manufacturers is the LH rotation thing.

Once you get settled in down there you may find having a Yanmar shipped from somewhere other than the US to be a better deal....

Good luck w/ everything!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

misfits said:


> I don't think you'll be wrong to go that route. Only reason I'm looking at different manufacturers is the LH rotation thing.
> 
> Once you get settled in down there you may find having a Yanmar shipped from somewhere other than the US to be a better deal....
> 
> Good luck w/ everything!


I had'nt thought of that. The nearest dealer is Cancun, then Miami. I frequent Miami so that will be my first choice. I used to own a bizzness in The Cancun Area, so I've vowed never to do bizzness in Mexico again. But that is another story. If it's 1000 bucks more to have it shipped, it's worth it.
Thanks for the ideas and info every body, I've gone round and round and have settled on the Yanmar....where I began. It seems every engine has a derogitory nick name like westerbleak, I've never heard a Yanmar slander.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Having a Yanmar shipped may also be problematic, since Yanmar is quite vigorous about protecting their franchised dealers and discourages them from shipping out of their purchased franchise geography.

The first time I saw a WB I asked what butcher had rebuilt the engine (none had) because I saw the nice red paint slapped all over everything. No other engine manufacturer does that. None of them. And that is, again, because Gates, Goodyear, and all the other rubber companies have always said DO NOT PAINT OUR RUBBER PARTS IT WILL CAUSE THE RUBBER TO BREAK DOWN AND FAIL PREMATURELY.

Really, how hard would it be for WB to just comply with good engineering practice, and install the hoses AFTER painting the rest? The only cheap lazy slob with bad hygiene is the one in the paint department? Eh...I just don't know.

But as folks used to say about British Leyland and Landrovers: You can get it fixed anyplace in the world in just a week. Even in the middle of the bush, you can get anything you need in just a week. And it will _still _take a whole week, even in the middle of London.

There are pros and cons to anything, pretty much.<G>

What the heck, put out "request for bids" and let them all compete for your business. We know WB can't complain about that, since that's how they already work.

Let the yard you will be moving to know that you haven't decided whether to replace the engine before or after the move, ask them for a bid on the whole job, engine and installation all warrantied by the yard, and see how that stacks up too.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, that painting the hose thing makes a lot of sense. I'm less and less inclined as I learn here, to go Westy. First, I'm not fond of red. It may be the problems I encounter with importing a Yanmar may be worth it.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

FWIW, my ~5-year old Westy has nice black rubber hoses. Just sayin'. And the metal parts of an engine do need to be painted...<sigh> you get used to the red...

Clearly some Westy parts are substandard -agreed - notice how everybody who posted replaced their selenoid?

If both engines were there in the dealership, Yanmar would win. Probably for me as well as you - safer choice. If saving some money is pushing you into an engine you won't be happy with, I agree with you, suck up the cost and buy something you can love.

I honestly don't know know if "marinizing" has changed since the 60s - I would like to think it has. Let's face it, a lot of people did a poor job marinizing engines at that time; and most of those companies aren't around any more. What makes it tough is that these engines all last a long while, and the memory of a bad engine 10 or 20 years ago still hurts - even when the company has fixed the problems. Many people still avoid Cetol because it was that awful orange 10+ years ago. So we have a minority of Westy owners, and a lot of heresay.

Are there any dealers who sell both Westerbeke and Yanmar, who could give you an objective, up-to-date perspective? Heck, why not even call Westerbeke directly and ask them some tough questions. Please understand, I am not pushing an agenda here; I just know how expensive and difficult importing can be, and want to give you what first-hand experience I have - good and bad - as a Westy owner.

Of course, you could resolve this whole situation by buying a refurbished Atomic 4 - which I say only partly in jest, as in some situations petrol engines have their place!!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Atomic 4. It still amazes me that we still hear reference to them > We had one in the 
70's on one of our boats. My Grandfather said he learned how to sail well because of it. 
No. I need something that I can store 40 gallons of below deck and motor for day's on a quart an hour. When I meet dudes that have 'em and love 'em, I'm politley silent. 
I could ask Westerbeke how their new marine diesel is and and I doubt they will say they suck. I think I'll suck up the initial cost and problems of importing a Yanmar in trade for what seems like will be unavoidable problems with the Westy's inferior design and parts. It amazes me that a company that is going to make a Marine eng. In this day and age bothers to make anything but the best they can do. I will sleep better at night knowing I have a Yanmar that will run till the cows come home. Rather than hanging on every compression like it may be the last,


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a Westerbeke Universal M35-B (gray paint, not red). The engine is eight years old - can't recall exactly how many hours on it, somewhere between 800 and 1000. 

Have had no real issues with the engine, but it is low "milage". Heat exchanger failed when a bracket failed. Fuel filter bracket failed. Minor stuff. 

I've had Yanmars in the past and loved them. The Universal is good, but engine for engine, I prefer the Yanmar. Having said that, Westerbeke customer service is very good. I call Engines 1 whenever I need a part or have a question and they get me exactly what I need. Yanmar reps are hit and miss.


----------



## nkamper (May 15, 2012)

Our personal experience is with a Westerbeke 55B. We had a blown head gasket. My husband took everything apart and ordered new valves. MONTHS later, we FINALLY received new valves...the wrong ones! This is despite camping out in a yard that is a Westerbeke dealer, and the distributor nearby too! We pondered how bad it would be if we were stranded in some obscure location! We were so frustrated that we were considering replacement despite the cost/hassle barrier. (Beta would probably have been top choice). Anyway, we finally got the right parts and rebuilt engine. It will have to prove itself before we feel any warm fuzzies, though.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

maybe the Westerbeke customer service is hit and miss, too...


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

nkamper said:


> Our personal experience is with a Westerbeke 55B. We had a blown head gasket. My husband took everything apart and ordered new valves. MONTHS later, we FINALLY received new valves...the wrong ones! This is despite camping out in a yard that is a Westerbeke dealer, and the distributor nearby too! We pondered how bad it would be if we were stranded in some obscure location! We were so frustrated that we were considering replacement despite the cost/hassle barrier. (Beta would probably have been top choice). Anyway, we finally got the right parts and rebuilt engine. It will have to prove itself before we feel any warm fuzzies, though.


That would push me to do something extreme. I'm notoriously patient, but that is beyond reason.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I think we still have yet for someone to tell a horror story about a Yanmar. I don't have any, except the time Huricane Wilma knoked my boat off it's stands and it landed in the newly rebuilt Yanmar that was sitting under the boat on a pallet, which ended up in the junkyard. That was my last attempt at putting an engine in.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

If you have to wait months for a "Westerbeke" part, that's part of the problem. You need to know who actually made your engine block. Is it a Mistu? A British Leyland? A Perkins? They've used others, too. Once you find out what the engine block really is, you can usually order parts from the local NAPA dealer or a dozen other sources, and get them in 48 hours at the worst.

According to their web site, WB are using engines from "several" actual makers today.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I had a reliable Westebeke 4-107 for 15 years and my problems were related to a messy rear seal oil leak and I was a little disappointed with the cost of replacement parts,- poorly machined water pump, and an unavailable heat exchanger. I've had my Yanmar 4JH3E for 11 years and it has also been very reliable though it seems to "eat" oil pressure sensor units,- I'm on my fourth at 6,000 hours. I like my Yanmar that I've owned from new to now. I was less pleased with my Westerbeke, but I owned it from it's 12th to it's 27th year of duty. My answer is a useless mix of anecdotal opinion. I think that. if you take care of them, then they will do you well! If pressed, I would choose the Yanmar!


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

FYI,

Just got off the phone w/ Vitus, US. Anyway, they will no longer be selling any small diesel engines in the US, they don't comply w/ the clean air regs. 

Called the US headquarters, they refered me to a distributor that mentioned the above, WTF :laugher

Dam the LH vs RH rotation issue, I'm going w/ a Yanmar....


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

mickeyrouse said:


> As generally deduced, Westerbeke only marinizes short blocks from real manufacturerd. I have had three.


They actually start with a fairly complete engine right down to the starter and alternators on some. They make the bell housings and add a raw water pump, manifold, mounts HX, wiring harness and a few other marine specific items, oh and paint them red, as opposed to black... .



mickeyrouse said:


> The base engines are strong and reliable, but the parts that Westerbeke adds are where problems will lie: alternators and regulators, water pumps, and especially electrical components.


No engine manufacturer makes their own starters, alternators, fuel lift pumps etc. etc.. They are all pretty much the same. Yanmar uses Hitachi alts & starters, Westerbeke uses Mitsubishi, Balmar or Leece-Neville. I have not found a single brand to have any more or less reliable alternators, starters, fuel lift pumps etc.. They also use pump companies like Johnson, Jabsco etc. to make the OEM pumps. Some Yanmar's share the same pump parts with some Westerbeke engines because the pumps are built by the same OEM supplier...



mickeyrouse said:


> Their wiring is poor grade, as though they didn't know these in engines were being used in boats ON WATER.


There is not an engine maker I know of that makes a decent wiring harness, just a sad reality.. Yanmar IMHO, as a marine electrician, is one of the worst when it comes to wiring harnesses.



mickeyrouse said:


> Connectors are the same poor grade.


They all pretty much use crappy on-engine wiring.



mickeyrouse said:


> And while Kubota parts are widely available, they're little if any cheaper.


Westerbeke engines are marinized Mitsubishi industrial engines not Kubota's. Universal, Westerbeke's sister company, marinizes Kubota's.

Kubota parts are a LOT, LOT, LOT less expensive than through Westerbeke. I have saved over 80% on many Kubota items. IIRC I have paid about $7.00 for a Kubota glow plug and Universal wanted about $80.00.....

Even Mitsubishi parts are a LOT, LOT, LOT less than through Westerbeke but finding the Mitsubishi parts can be tedious as their "contract" with Westerbeke disallows for Mitsubishi dealers to sell parts to Westerbeke customers, if they know they are going on a Westerbekje engine..



mickeyrouse said:


> What you are most likely to replace are the parts Westerbeke uses to marinize. Get the credit card ready.


I work on all the engines and I don't find Westerbeke / Universal to be out of line parts price wise for the "marine" market.. Volvo is the worst but they all GOUGE for the "marine" label.

BTW if you get creative Yanmar parts can also be purchased through industrial/farm channels too. These engines are also widely used in industrial and farm applications. There are a LOT of John Deer / Yanmar powered tractors out there and even through a John Deer dealer (not known for inexpensive parts) the base engine parts can be had for quite a bit less...


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Capt.aaron said:


> I think we still have yet for someone to tell a horror story about a Yanmar. I don't have any, except the time Huricane Wilma knoked my boat off it's stands and it landed in the newly rebuilt Yanmar that was sitting under the boat on a pallet, which ended up in the junkyard. That was my last attempt at putting an engine in.


I do! But I prefer it be made off line as to many ears and eyes are on here..


----------

